# Double Lake Fishing Report



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I'm sure many of you will be headed out to Double Lake to camp soon before it gets too hot, so I wanted to pass this info on. We camped there last night and did about 45 minutes of fishing in some down time. The lake is extremely low still after the droughts we've had over the last couple summers. There are still some fish there, but mostly very small brim with a catfish mixed in here and there. Bait for brim was worms under bobbers, catfish seemed to be hitting chicken livers. Please, if you catch anything when you go, release it back (this may be the rule anyway, I'm not sure). Most of the people fishing were children and you should have seen how excited this one stoopid kid got while catching a brim, reminded me a lot of his stoopider father . Anyway, enjoy your tent camping while you can!


----------

